# Linksys WAG200G Router Issues



## Iscreamz (Apr 19, 2008)

Hello,

I bought this Linksys WAG200G router today. I loaded the CD as it said and followed the installation instructions. I tried everything but I just couldn't get it to connect to the internet. I am changing it from a Netopia router which I am currently using.

I would like some suggestions to what might be wrong.


----------



## saturn_5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello, Perahps I can Help...can you access your router page?


----------



## saturn_5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Go to ....Start.....Run. Then type CMD press enter. AT the propmt type ipconfig /all (With a space between ipcanfig and /. Copy and Post the results.


----------



## saturn_5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Obviously you are not on the problem computer...you will have to save the file as a text file in notepad and transfer the file to this computer


----------



## Iscreamz (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Saturn.

I have 2 routers. The one I am using now to contact this website works fine, but the linksys doesnt. I can access the linksys page. I have my laptop open next to me which is connected to the linksys router while this desktop is connected to the working one. Let me type ipconfig and check.


----------



## saturn_5 (Apr 6, 2008)

I had to reboot....sorry


----------



## saturn_5 (Apr 6, 2008)

to go to your Router page.....type 192.168.1.1 in the address bar and press enter try that


----------



## Iscreamz (Apr 19, 2008)

I am there, ive tried all types of settings


----------



## saturn_5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Lets start from the beginning......First...do you have an internet and DSL light ON on the router?


----------



## Iscreamz (Apr 19, 2008)

Here's the thing. I have 1 internet cable. So to type to you I need to use that one for the router that works


----------



## Iscreamz (Apr 19, 2008)

But yes, when I tried installing it, the DSL light was on for 2 or 3 seconds and then off in a 15-30 sec cycle


----------



## Iscreamz (Apr 19, 2008)

When I ran the CD setup it kept telling me that the DSL cable was not plugged in, even tho it was.


----------



## saturn_5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Lets do this.....First uninstall the software....you do not need it. Second......With power to the router...take a pen and press the reset button on the back of the router and hold it in for 30 seconds. Then power off the router and wait 30 seconds. Unplug all cables while it is off....then power it back on. Let me know when all is done


----------



## saturn_5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Next, who is your service provider? I must let you know that certain information that I might require is not fit for this forum (Identity Sensitive) do you have an instant messenger such as Windows Messenger?


----------



## Iscreamz (Apr 19, 2008)

My service provider is Bluewin (swiss company) as I live in switzerland. Yes I se Windows Messenger. You can add me - [email protected]


----------



## icrman (Apr 19, 2008)

You will most likely need to do the MAC address clone deal. See my post about the verizon and router problem.


----------



## saturn_5 (Apr 6, 2008)

I am logged in and have added you


----------

